# The Chair



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

The chair, the chair,
Oh the stories it bares!
Life, at the fatal turn of a switch,
Turns to death with a convulsion and twitch.

Electrical pulses, electrical pulses
Surges through as the body convulses.
A life for a life, the murderer faces his fate,
His teeth clinched in his macabre state.

The arms, the arms,
Gripped tightly as the current does its harms.
Strapped in for his miserable ride,
Never again to take his crime in stride.

The seat, the seat,
Built to endure the intolerable heat!
Alternating current sent to do its deed,
Stealing life at a rapid speed.

The legs, the legs,
Held in place with bolted threads.
The shaking, the quaking, the spilling of bodily dregs,
There will soon be nothing left to dread.

The man, the man,
Who faces the sentence as it stands.
Finally sits still at the switch's final turn.
There is no pain, no shooting burn.

Oh, the chair, the chair
The pain inflicted and bared.
Does it end the malice and ill will?
Or does it simply make a single crime stilled?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

very awesome!!! luv it!!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you, ma'am.


----------

